# Does this look off (binding setup)



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

A friend is setting up her new board and bindings - we're wondering if the bindings look to distant from the back?


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes.

The boots should have roughly equal overhang.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

It depends how the boots fit in the bindings. If the heel hangs through a lot it may be right but it doesnt look right.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Try putting the boots in them, taking a picture that snow toe and heel over hang... That picture sucks.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

I've added new pics along with boots in the bindings...let me know if another angle would be better

Thanks for the help!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

They could probably be moved towards the heel-side a touch, not much though


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

That board is damn wide for your feet.


----------



## VertigoM (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah that board looks too wide.


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

What the hell size feet do you have? Because that board looks to damn wide, what is your height weight?


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

Horrible pics.

Are your discs centered?


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't get it. It's too distant. And why is that board so wide? What's your friend's height and weight? :dunno:

Snowboard Fun | Snowboard Vacation


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

That board looks super wide for those boots! I'm no pro, but I was always Todd your boots should hand over the edge of the board 1/2", but it looks like you've got an easy 1/2"+ of extra board on both the toe & heel side...


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

handscreate said:


> That board looks super wide for those boots! I'm no pro, but I was always Todd your boots should hand over the edge of the board 1/2", but it looks like you've got an easy 1/2"+ of extra board on both the toe & heel side...


It doesn't look like there is an extra 1/2" of board, it looks like the boots are exactly to the edges, but no overhang; unless that is what you mean, then in that case, my bad.


----------



## heggathestrasni (Nov 28, 2010)

Is it me, or it looks like bindings are bit small, it doesn't seems like board is too wide for these boots (though it does look wider than it should be) :dunno:

What are the boot size and board waist?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

None of us can really help you with the pictures you provided. Leave the boots strapped in. Take a picture of the underside of the board making sure to center your picture so we can see the heel and toe overhang from underneath.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Do you guys honestly think the board is too wide? Usually the manufacturer will say whether the board is wide and that's not the case with the Pandora. Here is the link to the board description...

Pandora | Never Summer Industries - Snowboards, Longboards, Clothing and Accessories - Powered by CLVR TV

I've added more pics as well (at this point not sure what other angles we can take the pics at to be more helpful). I don't think she can do any more adjustments


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Leo said:


> None of us can really help you with the pictures you provided. Leave the boots strapped in. Take a picture of the underside of the board making sure to center your picture so we can see the heel and toe overhang from underneath.


I've asked her to take that pic. In one of the pics I just added it looks like the boots do have some overhang though?



otisdelarosa said:


> I don't get it. It's too distant. And why is that board so wide? What's your friend's height and weight? :dunno:


I think the board is actually smaller than what she had before. I don't know her details though but she's short and she's skinny



heggathestrasni said:


> Is it me, or it looks like bindings are bit small, it doesn't seems like board is too wide for these boots (though it does look wider than it should be) :dunno:
> 
> What are the boot size and board waist?


Don't know size but I'll ask. Board waist is 23.3


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

You need some overhang, but it needs to be equal toe/heel overhang. This is why it's impossible to tell with the angles of the current photos. The only way to tell is take a shot from underneath showing both the heel and toe overhang in one shot.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Your boots look centred to me in photo 1. However, it seems like your highbacks need to be rotated to be parallel with the edge of the board.

One other thing, since I have the Cartels which are similar in design, on the inside toe cap straps (the straps that go under the leather), lengthen those by 1 or 2 notches and compensate on the outside straps by shortening. The outside straps can go back by one position. The reason I say this is because you see the black "nob" on the inside straps? I creates a pivot point for the strap and when the strap hardens from the cold, the edges will dig into the leather and cut it (see circled areas in the photo). They happened to mine.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Leo said:


> You need some overhang, but it needs to be equal toe/heel overhang.  This is why it's impossible to tell with the angles of the current photos. The only way to tell is take a shot from underneath showing both the heel and toe overhang in one shot.


Ok. I'll get her to take the pic when she can and upload



Clarion said:


> Your boots look centred to me in photo 1. However, it seems like your highbacks need to be rotated to be parallel with the edge of the board.
> 
> One other thing, since I have the Cartels which are similar in design, on the inside toe cap straps (the straps that go under the leather), lengthen those by 1 or 2 notches and compensate on the outside straps by shortening. The outside straps can go back by one position. The reason I say this is because you see the black "nob" on the inside straps? I creates a pivot point for the strap and when the strap hardens from the cold, the edges will dig into the leather and cut it (see circled areas in the photo). They happened to mine.


I'll let her know about the highbacks. I have the Cartels. I think I know what you mean. My straps are cut into and I think I need to get new ones


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Clarion said:


> Your boots look centred to me in photo 1. However, it seems like your highbacks need to be rotated to be parallel with the edge of the board.
> 
> One other thing, since I have the Cartels which are similar in design, on the inside toe cap straps (the straps that go under the leather), lengthen those by 1 or 2 notches and compensate on the outside straps by shortening. The outside straps can go back by one position. The reason I say this is because you see the black "nob" on the inside straps? I creates a pivot point for the strap and when the strap hardens from the cold, the edges will dig into the leather and cut it (see circled areas in the photo). They happened to mine.


1) Rotating highbacks is not for everyone. I tried it and didn't like it. If she has a softer pair of bindings, the highback will conform to the boot anyway so you really don't need to rotate them.

2) These boots are not laced up to a person. Once you put boots on and lace them up, the profile shrinks a bit. This means you have more room to crank the straps down. The fitment of the straps might be alright once we see her laced up and actually strapped in.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

You people are insane. This is a women's boards. It's therefore highly unlikely the board is too wide for her.

Instead, it's her foot size is tiny, that's why her boots have to be miniscule. She will probably not be able to find any narrower board unless she goes kiddie size.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My wife has a size 6 boot and it looks similar to this setup. She should be fine but look at the board from the bottom with the boots on it and check to make sure your equal on the little over hang you have


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Turn the disc in bindings length wise and you could move them back that way.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

snowjab said:


> Turn the disc in bindings length wise and you could move them back that way.


This ^^^^^^


----------



## handscreate (Jan 17, 2012)

nickwarrenn said:


> It doesn't look like there is an extra 1/2" of board, it looks like the boots are exactly to the edges, but no overhang; unless that is what you mean, then in that case, my bad.


Yup, that's what I meant. I also didn't read the OP clearly the 1st time, as I didn't realize this was a womens board until I went back & read it again. I've seen quite a few guys riding boats that were to wide for them. The only way to really check the proper setup would be to look at it from the bottom/underside of the board to make sure the overhang, if any, is equal.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

the picture where you have the head-on shot of your boot and board from its side looks okay w/ respect to overhang...you could add more boot overhang/leverage by getting your angles closer to 0 (i ride 15/0)

this might be helpful, but don't take this as gospel... http://www.evo.com/never-summer-snowboard-size-chart-womens-2012.aspx


----------

